# Klondykers Castletownbere 1994



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking for anyone with an interest in shipping incidents/accidents involving the Eastern European "klondykers" working around Castletownbere, Bantry Bay during the early 1990s - I believe 1994 was a particularly busy year with around 100 vessels in the area between February and June. Hoping someone might have photos or newspaper clippings concerning this fishery - many thanks.
John


----------

